# How much has your sable's coat changed over time?



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm noticing some color/pattern changes in Balens coat recently. He is starting to get a very small white spot on his chest, and he's getting those white/cream colored vertical lines behind his shoulders, and it seems like his front legs have gotten darker down to the top of his pastern. 


So how significantly do sables continue to change after they are adults? Do they ever stop changing? Anybody have and good pics over a span of several years of their sable to share?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jazz is a patterned sable and he's gotten significantly lighter.

9 weeks









1 -1.5 years









2.5 years


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Sunflowers, that was a great video. 

Fuzzybunny, I thought sables got darker as they age?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My understanding is that they can go through many lighter or darker stages. Jazz is a Shiloh Shepherd so maybe it's different? I'm not sure.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> Thanks Sunflowers, that was a great video.
> 
> Fuzzybunny, I thought sables got darker as they age?


Well, you are very welcome. But now you need to pay up with a new Balen picture


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Well, you are very welcome. But now you need to pay up with a new Balen picture



ahaha! I will, very soon!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo will lighten during Winter months(thick tan undercoat) and is usually at his darkest in late Summer. Balens diet/weight are probably the reasons for his coat color change. 
Young sables will change over their first year, though the seasonal changes are normal
February:








Late summer:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's Aiden's changes. He's gotten lighter over the years.

6 months 









10 months









15 months









2 years









Most recent (3 years 3 months)









Stacked

1 year









2 years









Now (3 years)









Different lighting


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Here's Aiden's changes. He's gotten lighter over the years.
> 
> 6 months
> 
> ...


I always thought Aiden was a B&T. I now see he is a pattern sable. Very handsom guy!


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

@Gator, That pic of him in the leaves!!! WOW!!! blow that up and frame it or have it done on canvas! breathtaking picture!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

^ ^ Agreed!!!! 

There are some gorgeous dogs in this thread....!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

here are some of masi from puppy to now..She tends to really darken up in the winter and for the most part is a very dark dog/black face.

about 4-6 weeks here









8 weeks









4 months









2 years









a month ago


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

ooh I want to play! But I'm at work so I'll post pics when I'm done!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Geeze, everybodys dogs are so gorgeous. Evidently they *dont* always get darker as they age like I thought, lol. I hope more people post their pictures!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

ok heres Piper from 3 months to 9 months old. When I first got her she was 31lbs and now at 9 months shes 73lbs. I love everyone elses pics! I'm in love with pattern sables, before I had Piper I had no idea this colour existed in Shepherds lol


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

come on, I know there are more pattern sables on here! I want to see them


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Piper'sgrl said:


> come on, I know there are more pattern sables on here! I want to see them
















































Latest Image (last week - Sorry don't have any other recent images):


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Lots of people think Aiden is a b/t until they see him up close. From a distance or in certain lighting, he does kind of look just like a faded b/t. 

He gets a lot darker in the winter too, so it's more evident now that his coat is coming in.

These were from yesterday. You can see the top of his back is getting more black.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I just loved watching dia's coat change


----------

